# Nero with error message



## xlmBBox (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been burning dvd files using nero express 6 for a while now, and there have been no problems...and then today--bam- a new error thing pops up saying "unknown burnphase"...I don't know what that means since I think I'm doing everything right...should I uninstall and then reinstall?

Here is what the log says:

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=45056 bytes, created 9/10/1999 6:06:00 AM 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 10/26/2004 6:35:34 PM 
Nero Version: 6.6.0.18
Internal Version: 6, 6, 0, 18e
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <SONY DVD RW DRU-800A> Version: KY01 - HA 3 TA 1 - 6.6.0.18
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 3
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM: <SONY DVD RW DRU-800A >Version: KY01 - HA 3 TA 1 - 6.6.0.18
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 3

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : ST340014A atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD3000JB-00KFA0 atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral : SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252S atapi Port 3 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD RW DRU-800A atapi Port 3 ID 1 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252S D: CDRom0
SONY DVD RW DRU-800A E: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 509MB (522220kB)
Free physical memory: 212MB (217316kB)
Memory in use : 58 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

11.2.2006
UDF/ISO compilation
8:15:53 PM	#1 DVDREALLOC -21 File DVDVideoCompilation.cpp, Line 1102

8:15:53 PM	#2 Phase 117 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Unknown BurnPhase

8:16:00 PM	#3 Phase 132 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Unknown BurnPhase

8:16:00 PM	#4 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6359
UDF document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
UDF Mode : UDF/ISO bridge
UDF Revision : 1.02
UDF Partition Type : physical
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet :FALSE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : FALSE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : FALSE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

8:16:00 PM	#5 Phase 111 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Unknown BurnPhase

8:16:00 PM	#6 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

8:16:01 PM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3309
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

8:16:01 PM	#8 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3309
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

8:16:01 PM	#9 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3233
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

8:16:03 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 270
Last possible write address on media: 2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
Last address to be written: 1056207 (234:42.57, 2062MB)

8:16:03 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 282
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

8:16:03 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2483
Recorder: SONY DVD RW DRU-800A, Media type: DVD+RW
Disc Manufacturer ID: OPTODISC, Media Type ID: OP1, Product revision number: 1
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 0

8:16:03 PM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 448
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

8:16:04 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 838
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1056208 (1056208) = #1056208/234:42.58
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1056208 blocks [SONY DVD RW DRU-800A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:16:04 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1051
Prepare recorder [SONY DVD RW DRU-800A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 2163113984, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
1056208 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

8:16:04 PM	#16 CDR -1202 File DriveLocker.cpp, Line 702
Unknown CDR error
SONY DVD RW DRU-800A\H3 T1

8:16:05 PM	#17 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Unknown BurnPhase

8:16:05 PM	#18 Phase 40 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1519
Unknown BurnPhase

8:16:05 PM	#19 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4122
Cache writing successful.

8:16:05 PM	#20 Phase 27 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Unknown BurnPhase

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=25244 bytes, created 9/10/1999 6:06:00 AM 
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 8/4/2004 12:59:42 AM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Besides the error message, does the CD burn complete successfully or does it hang? 
Have you installed any other burning software or s'thing like daemon or alcohol recently?


----------



## xlmBBox (Apr 22, 2005)

I tried updating Nero but I guess that messed it up. But now I like uninstalled everything and reinstalled and it burned ok....

So thanks for you reply! I guess I freaked out a bit too much there. Thanks so much, I appreciate it.


----------

